# Which stores have the best sales??



## Blushbaby (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm in NY for 3 wks as of Sunday and plan on being "good" and not doing any clothes/shoes shopping til Boxing day (Dec 26th) onwards.

Which stores have the best bargains? I'll pop into Zara/H&M as a given as we have those over here and I know Zara's sales are on point!

Which stores do you run to at sales time? I need to get my route planned!


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 19, 2008)

Nobody's gna be hitting the sales in NY then? Cool, more bargains for me!


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 23, 2008)

C'mon!! Sales start on Friday - I know some of you are hardened shoppers!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 23, 2008)

Sales have already started ever since November 28th.


----------



## franimal (Dec 23, 2008)

I got some real good deals at Macy's. I got the bf a leather perry ellis belt, boxers, alfani sunglasses and two godiva chocolates for about $35. I did use a $15 off coupon, but they have coupons everywhere and the salespeople will usually just scan it for you.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_Sales have already started ever since November 28th._

 
I know. That doesn't actually answer my question though.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_I got some real good deals at Macy's. I got the bf a leather perry ellis belt, boxers, alfani sunglasses and two godiva chocolates for about $35. I did use a $15 off coupon, but they have coupons everywhere and the salespeople will usually just scan it for you._

 
Where can I find these coupons? You got loads for $35! Well done lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna head down to Macys in Herald Sq on Fri morning and see if a Micheal Kors wallet I want has been discounted. Fingers crossed! A Kenneth Cole coat I've wanted since Sept has 40% off at Nordstrom so I'm really pleased about that and some boots I want from Steve Madden have $30 off and I've got an additional 35% discount code making them $80 so I'm pretty chuffed right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the heads up on Macys!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 24, 2008)

I usually wait till the second or third week in January to do my major shopping. I go to the Short Hills Mall in north jersey (stores include: Gucci, Betsey Johnson, Fendi, Guess, Prada, etc...label heaven haha). For my 21st birthday I bought a pair of Coach boots for 40% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just today I bought a dress from White House Black Market, all dresses are 40% off, not sure how long that sale will last.


----------

